
Chinese university uses AI to check class attendance rates - tpc3
https://www.scmp.com/tech/policy/article/3002107/chinese-university-uses-ai-check-class-attendance-rates-and-find
======
jimrhods23
This is a good method for testing their facial recognition algorithms before
deploying them everywhere.

